# Alfalfa/Orchard Grass Broadleaf Herbicide.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Has anyone had success at killing winter annuals in alfalfa/orchard grass with anything other than Butyrac 200. I have quite a outbreak of a hodge podge of winter annuals in one of my alfalfa/orchard grass fields and the weeds are larger than I like for Butyrac. They are not large but are larger than the recommended spraying for butyrac.

Regards, Mike


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

That's a good question I'll be paying attention there there are a lot of winter annuals in mixed hay my way that needs killed pretty early on before they start competing


----------



## Jimmy Bartlett (Aug 17, 2015)

I seeded some orchard into an old alfalfa stand last fall. There were a few weeds that I probably should have eradicated before planting the grass. Oregon made a few field trials in this report: 
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://oregonstate.edu/dept/coarc/sites/default/files/publication/07_weed_control_hay.pdf&ved=2ahUKEwirifruhZPgAhWD14MKHW3PAcIQFjALegQIARAB&usg=AOvVaw2fPh8GO_05iRFJXBsaVegK


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

I'm interested as well. I seeded my first stand of alfalfa/orchard mix last spring, and it may need some more cleanup this year. Have you had good success with Butyrac Mike? What application rate and timing have you been using?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Success comes very early with Butyrac in Alfalfa/Orchard grass. Ideally, broadleaf plants and rosettes should be less than 1" for best results. It is still better than nothing, but it will not make a general type kill like one needs. Best results will come at maximum dosage.

Regards, Mike


----------



## reede (May 17, 2010)

Pursuit is the other broadleaf weed in broadleaf plant that I use. Definitely does a better job than Butyrac. A gallon is pricey, but goes a long way.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Butyrac is labaled for established and new seedings and it is about the only herbicide you can use on new seedings alfalfa o/g mix . We would not use butyrac on established stands , we think butyrac will only work for that first or second flush of weeds and we also think it beats up an established stand and takes yield . Yes we would use pursuit and we would want to see the grass was allowed to mature at least twice and cut at least twice before using pursuit &#8230;. And Pursuit can be a PITA as well . In the spring it does not work good in the colder weather and it requires a full 30 days from spray until cutting &#8230;


----------

